# Have i ruined him already?



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

From the litter of rats my girl had i still have most of the males left. But theres the runt that i just adore! But i'm worried i've ruined him already, i intend on keeping him, i've already laid the law down and said i'm keeping the female runt, so would only be fair if i kept the male runt aswell! 
When i get him out he runs upto my shoulder has a play with my hair, then runs down my top and has a nap and a poo! Then he'll sit and give me a bath.... Hands first then to the ears then the end of my hair. (i think he has ocd because he always does it in that order!). 

Thing is when i was cleaning them all out, the others will happily go to bed while i do what i need to where as winston wont! He cries, gives me the eye and jumps on my hand at every chance and i dont like leaning forward when i have him out incase he falls, so i decided to ask my OH to be winstons playground for 15 minutes while i sorted the rest out. But he wouldn't stay, he nipped my OH and sat on the chair arm staring and squeeking at me until i finally gave in and went to get him.
And when i feed the boys i sometimes feed winston seperate because of his size, he doesn't always get as much as the rest and i worry he'll be skin and bone! 
He chats his teeth a lot when he's out, and when i give him something he drags it upto my face and tries forcing it on me. He has a ribbon he plays with but always drags it upto show me first.
I realise i baby him, but will this make him a spoilt brat when he's older? Or will he grow out of his needyness or will he always be this happy and loving?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He sounds lovely but one question are you keeping a friend back for him to keep him company and to play with?

Also I have rats and none of mine squeak at me, only if I startle them when picking them up.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have you thought about getting him a bonding pouch that you can pop him in and wear while you clean the cage out


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like a young Rhoddi.. lol.. Rhoddi speaks doesn't squeak its a funny noise..lol like he is telling me a right story.. Aren't Rats just fantastic..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love cuddly, people rats so much, he sounds like a lovely person, now everyone knows what Im going to say next..... piccies please


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

One of my rats was a lot like that. Taz started out terrified of people but gradually warmed up to me and then he couldn't get enough of being with me. He didn't often squeak at me but he'd make this really weird noise that sounded like he was giggling. He used to come running to the cage door whenever he saw me, would bring pieces of food to eat on my head and if I let him would ride around on my shoulder or head for hours. If I didn't pick him up quickly enough he'd launch himself off the cage onto my chest and climb up to my shoulder. 

I'd be keeping Winston too, he sounds like a cool little guy :001_tt1:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Strange...the only giggling noises I can think of a rat ever making are respiratory noises...I've never heard a rat be vocal beyond a 'get off me!' squeak. :/


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Argent said:


> Strange...the only giggling noises I can think of a rat ever making are respiratory noises...I've never heard a rat be vocal beyond a 'get off me!' squeak. :/


Some rats are more vocal than others. My Harley sits and talks to me, like she's asking me how my day went 

It's not like a pain squeak, or a sneeze, it's a constant chatter. Because rats actually squeak all the time, we just can't hear it because it's ultrasonic, so I think sometimes they just have a lower voice so we can hear them talking more often.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've honestly never heard anything like it....mind recording it sometime?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sadly I can't record Taz's "giggling" noise as it's been over 7 years since I've had rats now. None of my other rats were anywhere near as vocal as he was, the odd squeak was all I heard from them.

Found this video on YouTube that sounds a lot like the noise Taz made though. 
Laughing Rats - YouTube


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's only heard using ultrasonic sound on that rat


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

haha That is my Rjhoddi.. he looks exactly like thta..  and yes there the noises rhoddi makes but not so high pitched..

This is the other noise they make.. 

Rat Chatter - YouTube

clear noise.. 
Boggling/Bruxxing - YouTube

had to show you this.. Rhoddi likes this kind of attention.. but he wont go on his back..

Bill: The Love Of My Life - YouTube

haha now he is a ruined Rat..lolol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww my Boys Brux and boggle away like that.

Bill is gorgeous he's so relaxed isn't he.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Aww my Boys Brux and boggle away like that.
> 
> Bill is gorgeous he's so relaxed isn't he.


haha At night if i dont tend to Rhoddi's needs.. and I ignore him mithering.. he will go and nip my toe.. not bite just mouth as if to say .. Oi.. woman.. I need a scratch..lol

haha I have tried to explain to him that the Babies will do this for him.. But he isn't convinced and will lie in my arm as My fingers aches massaging him for ages.. and he licks and bruxxes away..lol the life he has..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

haha and whilst your spoiling him.. be ready for him to turn into a super thief.. lol cause Rhoddi is murder..

haha And I remember someone on here advising me off this.. But it seems to be all rats.. hahah

Rat Stealing - YouTube


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

blade100 said:


> That's only heard using ultrasonic sound on that rat


I know it is. Taz's was audible to everyone but since he's long dead I can't really record him so just found something that sounded like it 

Taz was a terrible thief too, jewellery was his favourite thing to steal though. I had to remove my ring, earrings and nose ring before handling him or he'd yank at them. He quite often ran off with my nose ring as that pulled undone easily and had to be bribed with yoghurt drops into giving it back.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know all about thief rats!
Years ago I had a whole Turkish delight stolen from my lips just as I was about to take a bite buster ripped it straight out my mouth!

And last nite I was sharing my dinner with freddy let's just say I don't know how my beef managed to stay on the plate!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohhhh by chattering I thought you meant like a sort of 'peeping' noise, not chattering their teeth! Bruxxing is a perfectly common and normal noise for a happy rat to make! It's wonderful when they do it to the point of boggling 

Any sort of squeaking or eeping though, I'd find suspect, as it's usually a sign of some kind of respiratory infection, doesn't have to just be a single sneeze at a time, sometimes it's described as pigeon noises or even monkey noises (like a kind of soft 'ook ook'


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Argent said:


> Ohhhh by chattering I thought you meant like a sort of 'peeping' noise, not chattering their teeth! Bruxxing is a perfectly common and normal noise for a happy rat to make! It's wonderful when they do it to the point of boggling
> 
> Any sort of squeaking or eeping though, I'd find suspect, as it's usually a sign of some kind of respiratory infection, doesn't have to just be a single sneeze at a time, sometimes it's described as pigeon noises or even monkey noises (like a kind of soft 'ook ook'


Rhoddi coo's when he is asleep.. he has been on anti b's and it hasn't changed him.. Vet said he is quite clear.. But its a strange noise when he is asleep.. and his bruxxing is also very loud..

Now on the other hand.. Squeaky has been like a squeaky toy since he arrived and is still like a squeaky toy a year and half later.. :lol: 
The other touch him I touch him..:lol: he screeches..


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes i'm going to keep 1 of his brothers, just can't decide which one! 

When he first started chattering his teeth i wasnt sure if he was happy or stressed because he was only a few weeks old, i've handled them all since a week oldish and none make the same noises, none look remotely happy to see me, not like winston does. 
If i open the cage and i don't pay him any attention he dives on my hand and has a right paddy! 
He's also taken to licking constantly, i get him out and all he does is lick! 
He LOVES my bump though, when he's out he runs accross my bump with the baby trying to kick him! They have a right game, i almost threw up a few days ago they were playing that much lol. 

He's bordering creepy at the min, he's going through a stage of sitting on top of his bed and will just stare at me as if to say "i can't get myself out!" 
My OH said i can't keep him, because what happens when the next rat in need comes along and i just have to have that aswell, he said we'll be over run. But we've compramised, i've said if i cant keep winston and 1 of his chums them he's not getting a ps3 and i've had to promise not to take anymore in regardless of how cute they were and i''m also banned from petshops for at least 6 months lol. I feel i got the better deal! 

I'll try get a picture, but he hates my phone, its like he knows that when i touch my phone attention goes off him to he dives on it or hides down my top! I'll also get a picture of the little girl i've kept, she certainly isn't camera shy!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blubell said:


> Yes i'm going to keep 1 of his brothers, just can't decide which one!
> 
> When he first started chattering his teeth i wasnt sure if he was happy or stressed because he was only a few weeks old, i've handled them all since a week oldish and none make the same noises, none look remotely happy to see me, not like winston does.
> If i open the cage and i don't pay him any attention he dives on my hand and has a right paddy!
> ...


Im serious.. *This Rat now owns you!*!!! This is how Rhoddi is.. infact he stands on the shelve with his legs pushing the doors staring at me as if to say.. Come on woman.. what is taking you to open this door.. hahahah

I feel guilty so just open it.. hahah He walks all over me.. lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bluebell you sound just like me!
Im not allowed in anymore pet shops...well the ones that don't sell the animals are ok.

Sounds like winston is alovely boy.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Bluebell you sound just like me!
> Im not allowed in anymore pet shops...well the ones that don't sell the animals are ok.
> 
> Sounds like winston is alovely boy.


hahahahahahahhahaha

ghhahhahahahahahahah

I have no one controling me.. LMAO.. I can do what I want.. LOLOL

But do fear my mummy when she comes round so in the past have hidden new rodents.. :lol:


----------

